# Can .pdb Be Read by Kindle



## rcarrosq (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I posted my original question in the wrong place so I will ask it here.  I have a bunch of books in the .pdb format which I can read on my computer with Mobipocket reader.  I'm sure these won't transfer over to my Kindle when I get it and I have alot of them that I've not yet read.  I downloaded the free mobipocket creater to see if there was a way to convert these books but to be honest, I'm not sure how to do it if it can be done at all.

Does anybody know if .pdb files can be read on Kindle?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe pdb can be read by the Kindle, there was something about it elsewhere on the Kboards.  I'll doublecheck.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, apparently not, though there is a conversion tool, again posted somewhere in Kboards.

Anyone else with more expertise on this?

Betsy


----------



## Robster (Dec 4, 2008)

I believe all you have to do is rename the file from .pdb to .prc and copy it to the Kindle.  
If I remember correctly there isn't any conversion needed, just a renaming of the file extension.

This of course will only work if they are not DRMd (protected).  
If this doesn't work, import them into mobireader then copy them over, but I'm pretty sure you can just rename them.

Rob


----------



## rcarrosq (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I will keep this handy for when I get my kindle


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried renaming to .prc and for the document I tested, at least, it said the document was unsupported.  Will try the mobireader method later.

Betsy


----------



## Robster (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmm... I'll have to play with it again and see.  Was the file you tested encrypted (DRM'd)?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

the problem is I think that .pdb includes many different types of files as a holdover from the old Palm platform where many different programs saved their files as .pdb but only the original program coud read the file. I use iSilo on my Windows mobile PDA and its files are all .pdb, but cannot be read by other programs (not DRM'd just format differences)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The impression I got from the site was that it was not DRM'd, I'll double check.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Stanza can convert a number of ebook formats to Kindle...

http://www.lexcycle.com/stanza

If you have an iPhone, or iPod Touch, they have an amazing e-book client for that as well. The desktop client is pretty basic, but is great for converting files.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stanza is Mac?  Or is there a windows version too?  I can't remember...

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, there is also a Windows version of Stanza.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!  The memory is the first to go...

Betsy


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

I was hoping for more of a command line interface for conversion


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think you are going to find to many command line geeks here. The guys at the mobileread forums are far more technical, you might wish to search their site.


----------

